# Loyola Marymount vs. Chapman vs. Florida State



## manguforcheap (Mar 3, 2013)

Very specific question, I know, but I was wondering how these schools stack up against each other (in terms of the MFA in Film Production/Directing programs).

Best facilities?
Best location?
Best faculty?
Best alumni network?
etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 3, 2013)

Best facilities - Chapman
Best location - Loyola
Best faculty - that's a tough one, but I'd probably go with Chapman
Best alumni network - none of them have great alumni networks honestly


----------

